# EVGA bringt "SKULLTRAIL 2" auf der CES 2010



## MrKnaller (2. Januar 2010)

*EVGA wird wohl auf der CES 2010 ein eigenes Dual-Socket-Mainboard zeigen. Es wird zweimal sechs Speicherbänke geben. Und es wird sich um den Sockel: LGA-1366 handeln.*

*Quellen:*
The future is here!
The Future... Stay Tuned CES 2010! on Twitpic

*(Der nachfolgende Bereich gehört nicht zur eingentlichen News. Er stellt eine persönliche Ergänzung meiner Seits da)*

_*Geschichtlicher Vergleich:*
Was bedeutet, das es sich um QPI-Board handelt und nicht wie im Fall von Skulltrail um ein FSB-Board. Dies beutet, das der Speichercontroller sich in der CPU befindet und nicht wie bei Intels Dual-CPU Plattform im Chipsatz.
Was das große Problem von Skulltrail war, da man einen Server-Chipsatz (aus Kostengründen) verwendete. Dieser funktionierte nur mit FB-DIMMs. Diese gab es damals aber nur mit maximal 800MHz (400MHz Realtakt, PC2-6400) Was im Vergleich zu damaligen Singel-Socket Boards, die DDR3 oder höher getakteten DDR2 verwenden konnten, zu einem Bandbreitennachteil führte.
Hinzu kamm noch, das FB-DIMMs ECC verwendeten, der die Zugriffszeiten noch vergrößerte.

Ein Dual-Socket-Board für Gamer mit Speichercontroller in der CPU gab es bereits von AMD: "QuadFX" bzw. "Quadfather". AMDs Antwort auf den Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 dem ersten Desktop Quad-Core Prozessor.
Da zu dieser Zeit AMDs Athlon-CPUs den Intel Core-Prozessoren hoffnungslos hinterherliefen, war auch diese Multi-CPU-Plattform leider ein "Reinfall".

EVGA hätte damit das erste Dual-Socket-Board (seit langem) dass das Potential hat keine Nachteile gegenüber Konkurenzprodukten mit nur einem Sockel zu haben._

_*Vermutungen:*_
_Wenn man sich die EVGA-Produktline ansieht im Bereich der Singel-LGA1366 Boards, ist es bei einem solchen Prestige-Produkt praktisch sicher, das es zumindestens folgende Eigenschafen besitzen wird:
_

_sieben PCIe-x16-Slots, von denen mindestens vier mit voller Bandbreite (PCIe2.0 x16) angesprochen werden_


_mindestens zwei Nvidia® nForce 200-Chips_


_eigendes umfangreiches OC-BIOS (Intel-Server-Chipsätze haben sonst keine OC-Möglichkeiten, zumindestens was das BIOS angeht)_
_aufwendige Kühlkonstruktion (was zum Teil auf dem Bild schon zu erkennen ist)_
_Support von "zweimal" 24GB RAM @ 1600+MHz_
_ICH10R-Southbridge (wird bereits auch bei normalen Server-Boards eingesetzt und im Desktop-Bereich sowieso)_
_Somit wären Systeme möglich mit zwei Intel 980X-CPUs (ergo zwölf echte Threads). In Kombination mit SLI (offiziell werden die Intel-Server-Chips noch nicht unterstützt. Aber da es sich um NVs Rechte Hand EVGA handelt...) oder CrossfireX (was jetzt bereits mit normalen Server-Boards klappt). Sowie Speicherbandbreiten die es bei zwei CPUs in Kombination noch nicht gab und dies mit Speichermengen die es bei solch einer Bandbreite noch nicht gab (jede CPU hat ihren eigenen Speichercontroller, somit kümmert sie sich nur um die jeweilige Hälfte der realen RAM-Größe, ergo kein Limit seitens des Speichercontroller. Aber jede CPU kann auf den Speicher der anderen CPU zugreifen [nicht wie es leider bei Onboard-SLI/CF-Karten gehandhabt wird].)_

_*Fazit:*
Es wird ein geiles neues Jahr!_

_*Quelle:*
EVGA | Products | Product List_


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Januar 2010)

Nice. Nicer. EPIC Nice. 

Also, wenns mir einer schenkt, nehme ich es gerne. 
Ansonsten wirds aber höchstwahrscheinlich unbezahlbar sein..


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2010)

Nun, jeder weiß, dass soetwas in Spielen überhaupt nix bringt. 
Für Server und Anwendungen, wie F@H, sicher gut zu gebrauchen, aber zocken kann man damit nicht


----------



## MrKnaller (2. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nun, jeder weiß, dass soetwas in Spielen überhaupt nix bringt.
> Für Server und Anwendungen, wie F@H, sicher gut zu gebrauchen, aber zocken kann man damit nicht


Also wenn sich das so entwickelt wie von mir prophezeit, dann kann man damit sehrwohl sehr gut zocken. Es ist ja schließlich auch ein EVGA-Produkt und die bauen nur für Zocker!
Die Frage ist dann eher was passiert mit der restlichen Power? Wenn man neben dem zocken GLEICHZEITIG noch was laufen hat, denke ich ist das ganze schon interesant. Aber zum zocken alleine, gebe ich dir stellenweise recht, ist es absolut oversized.
Höchstens wenn man zukunftsicher sein will.....aber nein, das ist auch dämlich.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (2. Januar 2010)

Wird so langsam Zeit, dass die Spiele auch auf eine beliebige Anzahl von Kernen skalieren können. Sicher ist es einfacher, wenn man für 2, 3, 4, 8 Kerne jeweils verschiedenen Code programmiert, aber das Stichwort lautet doch anpassungsfähiger, dynamischer, intelligenter Code nicht wahr?

Und für diejenigen, die wieder fragen werden, wer das braucht: Legt euch bitte ne Wii zu. Wer braucht schon mehr Leistung, gibt doch eh alle neuen Spiele (inkl. Modern Warfare 2) für Wii, oder ?

Hiermal die Spezifikationen für den PCGH-Monster-PC-2010:

2 x Core i7 980X
2 x 6 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 RAM
7 x ATI 5970 oder Nvidia 395
12 x SLC SSD im RAID
2 x 1500W Netzteil

Preis: 20.000€?


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2010)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Wird so langsam Zeit, dass die Spiele auch auf eine beliebige Anzahl von Kernen skalieren können. Sicher ist es einfacher, wenn man für 2, 3, 4, 8 Kerne jeweils verschiedenen Code programmiert, aber das Stichwort lautet doch anpassungsfähiger, dynamischer, intelligenter Code nicht wahr?
> 
> Und für diejenigen, die wieder fragen werden, wer das braucht: Legt euch bitte ne Wii zu. Wer braucht schon mehr Leistung, gibt doch eh alle neuen Spiele (inkl. Modern Warfare 2) für Wii, oder ?
> 
> ...




Kein core i9 :O ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2010)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Wird so langsam Zeit, dass die Spiele auch auf eine beliebige Anzahl von Kernen skalieren können. Sicher ist es einfacher, wenn man für 2, 3, 4, 8 Kerne jeweils verschiedenen Code programmiert, aber das Stichwort lautet doch anpassungsfähiger, dynamischer, intelligenter Code nicht wahr?
> 
> Und für diejenigen, die wieder fragen werden, wer das braucht: Legt euch bitte ne Wii zu. Wer braucht schon mehr Leistung, gibt doch eh alle neuen Spiele (inkl. Modern Warfare 2) für Wii, oder ?
> 
> ...


Da fehlt das: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - PCI Express - Super Talent RAIDDrive ES PCIe SSD 768 GB
GDDR5-RAM!
MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2010)

MrKnaller schrieb:


> Also wenn sich das so entwickelt wie von mir prophezeit, dann kann man damit sehrwohl sehr gut zocken. Es ist ja schließlich auch ein EVGA-Produkt und die bauen nur für Zocker!
> Die Frage ist dann eher was passiert mit der restlichen Power? Wenn man neben dem zocken GLEICHZEITIG noch was laufen hat, denke ich ist das ganze schon interesant. Aber zum zocken alleine, gebe ich dir stellenweise recht, ist es absolut oversized.
> Höchstens wenn man zukunftsicher sein will.....aber nein, das ist auch dämlich.



Das wird sich eher so entwickeln, wie ich es für wahrscheinlich halte, nämlich dass Spiele mit sowas nicht wirklich zurecht kommen - dafür sind diese nämlich nicht programmiert und optimiert. Das ist eine Tatsache, war früher so und wird auch so bleiben, da ein Game mit zwei Prozessoren im Rechner nunmal nichts anfangen kann - völlig egal, von welchem Hersteller. Wieso dass gerade mit Evga, von denen ich persönlich eh' nix halte, besser werden soll


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

Nice!
Und sicher auch zum Benchen zu gebrauchen, zumindest bei Wprime und PCMark....
Ansonsten eher für den proffessionellen Bereich, da braucht man aber eher kein SLI^^


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Kein core i9 :O ?


es GIBT keinen Core i9... omg, der 6-Kern "Nehalem" ist ein Core i7 980X



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wird sich eher so entwickeln, wie ich es für wahrscheinlich halte, nämlich dass Spiele mit sowas nicht wirklich zurecht kommen - dafür sind diese nämlich nicht programmiert und optimiert. Das ist eine Tatsache, war früher so und wird auch so bleiben, da ein Game mit zwei Prozessoren im Rechner nunmal nichts anfangen kann - völlig egal, von welchem Hersteller. Wieso dass gerade mit Evga, von denen ich persönlich eh' nix halte, besser werden soll



ja, vorallem weil die ja auch nur vorgefertigte Komponenten einsetzen. Das ist sowas wie ein Serverboard für Homeuser nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Nix besonderes halt.
Zum Zocken könnte es schon was bringen, wenn Spiele mal 24 bzw 32 Kerne brauchen (ein Core i7 980x hat ja deren bereits 12 (6 Physikalische, 6 logische) wenn man 2 auf ein Board stöpselt hat man 24 und wenn man noch ein bisschen wartet bis die Nehalem Architektur 8 (physikalische)Kerne hat kann man sich also auch bald 32 logische Kerne in einem System haben mit diesem Board. Über sinn und Nutzen möchte ich hier nicht streiten, für mich wäre er erkennbar... aber fürs Zocken? No way!


----------



## \\alex (2. Januar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ansonsten eher für den proffessionellen Bereich, da braucht man aber eher kein SLI^^



Da gibt es schon Anwendungsbereiche, z.B. 3D-Animation. Man könnte das Ding auch voll ausstatten und Folding@Home laufen lassen.


Alex


----------



## Chrisch (2. Januar 2010)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Wird so langsam Zeit, dass die Spiele auch auf eine beliebige Anzahl von Kernen skalieren können. Sicher ist es einfacher, wenn man für 2, 3, 4, 8 Kerne jeweils verschiedenen Code programmiert, aber das Stichwort lautet doch anpassungsfähiger, dynamischer, intelligenter Code nicht wahr?
> 
> Und für diejenigen, die wieder fragen werden, wer das braucht: Legt euch bitte ne Wii zu. Wer braucht schon mehr Leistung, gibt doch eh alle neuen Spiele (inkl. Modern Warfare 2) für Wii, oder ?
> 
> ...


Wird nicht laufen 

Der i7-980X hat nur einen QPI Link und läuft somit nur auf Single-Socket Boards. Für das Board braucht man schon die Westmere-EP CPUs (Dual-Socket Xeons).

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MrKnaller (2. Januar 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Wird nicht laufen
> 
> Der i7-980X hat nur einen QPI Link und läuft somit nur auf Single-Socket Boards. Für das Board braucht man schon die Westmere-EP CPUs (Dual-Socket Xeons).
> 
> ...


Oh man Recht haste! ARGH, hab ich voll vercheckt beim News-Schreiben!
Ja da Intel sicherlich nicht extra ne Extreme Edition mit freiem Multi rausbringen wird, haben wir bei dieser Plattform dann auch nen Mackel...was ne Kacke...

Na ja dann bleibt nur das klassiche Übertackten via CSI! Aber der Preis dafür ist auch ganz nett für nen Hexa-Core-Xeon:
Intel Xeon MP X7460, 6x 2.67GHz, Sockel-604, boxed (BX80582X7460) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
....2425€ für ne CPU...nice

Weiss einer zufällig, ob man Server-Boards auch mit zwei CPUs in Gang kriegt die jeweils nur einen CSI-Link haben? Müsste doch eigentlich gehen, ok die können dann nicht miteinander kommunizieren und somit auch nicht auf den Speicher des anderen zugreifen....aber letztlich ist das doch das gleiche dann wie Onbaod-SLI/CF?!

Na ja mal schaun was daraus letzlich wird und das Jahr noch so bringt!


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Januar 2010)

Nein für Server-Boards gelten die gleichen Regeln entweder 1 XEON-UP/XEON-DP oder bei nutzung von 2 CPU´s dann XEON-DP.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

Was für ein Unsinn. Intel erhöht doch die Zahl der Kerne sowieso regelmässig. Gulftown hat schon 6 - und Sandy Bridge mit einem Octocore kommt dieses Jahr.

Nun - dieses Board wird zumindest drei Spitzenplätze einnehmen - 

1. Sockel 1366 Board mit dem höchsten Stromverbrauch
2. Die meissten Inkompatibilitäts-probleme mit ATX Gehäusen
3. Das teuerste SK1366 Board.

Das ist wirklich Nichts für Otto-Normal-User.


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Januar 2010)

Öhm waren High-End/Enthusiasten Boards jemals etwas für den Otto-Normal-User ? Denke nein.
Dies liese sich beliebig erweitern auch auf andere Komponenten also isses egal.

Hoffe EVGA setzt den Preis nicht zu hoch an dann könnte es man sich ja mal überlegen so ein Spielzeug zu kaufen


----------



## neuer101 (2. Januar 2010)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, bei sovielen Steckplätzen, wie groß wird das Board? Ich glaube kaum dass man das auf ein ATX-Board bekommen würde. 

Wahrscheinlich gibts dafür dann extra Gehäuse  ...


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Januar 2010)

Im höchstfall ein E-ATX denke aber eher das es SSI-CEB wird.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nun, jeder weiß, dass soetwas in Spielen überhaupt nix bringt.
> Für Server und Anwendungen, wie F@H, sicher gut zu gebrauchen, aber zocken kann man damit nicht


Klar bringt das was, so kann meine seine Männlichkeit vergrößern ohne zum Artz zu gehen


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Klar bringt das was, so kann meine seine Männlichkeit vergrößern ohne zum Artz zu gehen



Klar und dann stellt jemand sein "stinknormalen" Core i7-Rechner daneben und lacht dich wegen mangelnder Spieleperformance aus....


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

Andererseits - bei der Grösse und der zu erwartenden TDP kann man auf dem Ding bestimmt die Wäsche ohne Eisen bügeln.


----------



## emperator (2. Januar 2010)

2 Threads für ein Thema 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...er-intel-lga1366-cpus-von-evga-gesichtet.html


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Januar 2010)

komisch, das Roman "der8auer" sich noch nicht gemeldet hat  Er hat wohl sich schon 2 zum Benchen vorbestellt ^^


----------



## MrKnaller (2. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Im höchstfall ein E-ATX denke aber eher das es SSI-CEB wird.


Jede Wette, das es eines der beiden wird!

*@Two-Face*
_"Klar und dann stellt jemand sein "stinknormalen" Core i7-Rechner daneben und lacht dich wegen mangelnder Spieleperformance aus...."_
Kannst du mir bitte technisch erklären, was dich zu dieser Aussage bewegt?
Das so ein PC sogar *schlechter* sein soll als ein normaler ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziebahr!


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

\\alex schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon Anwendungsbereiche, z.B. 3D-Animation. Man könnte das Ding auch voll ausstatten und Folding@Home laufen lassen.
> 
> 
> Alex


Zumindest von F@H weiß ich sicher, dass es mit SLI nicht läuft, da tuts also auch ein Serverboard mit genügend PCIe Plätzen ohne NF200 (und somit wahrscheinlich billiger). Mit 3D Animation kenn ich mich nicht so aus, kann sein dass man da SLI gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2010)

MrKnaller schrieb:


> Jede Wette, das es eines der beiden wird!
> 
> *@Two-Face*
> _"Klar und dann stellt jemand sein "stinknormalen" Core i7-Rechner daneben und lacht dich wegen mangelnder Spieleperformance aus...."_
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass der generell schlechter ist, *sondern dass der in Spielen überhaupt nix bringt,* wie oft denn noch?
Es gab mal verschiedene Benchmarks von PCGH und HardwareLuxx, die haben das dutzendfach bestätigt, dass solch vermeintliche Monsterrechner für Spiele überhaupt nicht geeignet sind.
Und wieso erkläre ich jetzt nicht zum 3. mal.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

Weil zum Beispiel mein geliebtes "Panzers" sowieso auf maximal zwei Kernen läuft.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Januar 2010)

*Hust* PCGH war schneller : Dual-Sockel Mainboard für Intel LGA1366-CPUs von EVGA gesichtet - EVGA, Mainboard, Dual-Sockel, LGA1366,

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2010)

Sorry die Main war schneller. Da dort wohl auch mehr los ist, wird zu Gunsten dieser hier dicht gemacht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...1366-cpus-von-evga-gesichtet.html#post1399967

-CLOSED-


----------

